# Advice needed: HH Oceanfront



## Serina (Oct 3, 2014)

We are thinking about purchasing a resale week at either Grande Ocean or Barony Beach. We want an Oceanfront unit & prefer to travel in September and/or May. (We already own a platinum week that's oceanside at GO). I understand that we wouldn't get (or it would be rare) to get an oceanfront via an II exchange in September or May, which is why we are considering the purchase. Also, I'm wondering what we should expect to pay on the resale market for oceanfront at GO or BB?  Thanks for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 3, 2014)

September isn't high season on HH. You should be able to trade in pretty easily.   I've stayed at Grande Ocean a lot and have had great ocean views from non-ocean front units including the last two years in Starfish and Dolphin.  This was in July both years.  I don't think you trade down very much with a non-ocean front at GO.  Barony is another story.  Huge difference in Garden View vs. Ocean view or Courtyard view.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 3, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> September isn't high season on HH. You should be able to trade in pretty easily.   I've stayed at Grande Ocean a lot and have had great ocean views from non-ocean front units including the last two years in Starfish and Dolphin.  This was in July both years.  I don't think you trade down very much with a non-ocean front at GO.  Barony is another story.  Huge difference in Garden View vs. Ocean view or Courtyard view.



Yes but the OP owns at GO, so they are familiar with the views and they want OF anyway.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 3, 2014)

For years we owned a Crown Suite Week at Monarch.  Paid $25k for it; sold it 7 years later for $41k.  If one is available, pure guessing but I'll bet you can get a May or September Crown Suite Week for a decent price.  Trust me.  It is the ultimate Ocean Front.  The big negative is that the MFs are about double a normal Monarch Week.

George


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 3, 2014)

and.....?

I'm just trying to help.




Saintsfanfl said:


> Yes but the OP owns at GO, so they are familiar with the views and they want OF anyway.


----------



## Serina (Oct 3, 2014)

Big Matt: I agree, the GO Oceanside views aren't bad. We are leaning towards Barony Beach Oceanfront but don't mind the Courtyard view (don't want Garden View buildings.) 

Bogey 21: Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it.

Any other ideas or experiences are appreciated.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 3, 2014)

What's nice about Barony Beach is, it's one of the few resorts where the units designated "oceanfront" ARE actually oceanfront!  Here's the resort map; the OF units in this picture are the 15 units on the left in Morning Glory and the 20 on the right in Sea Oat:





The remaining units in those two buildings, and all of the units in Bayberry and Live Oak, are designated "oceanside" (though referred to on marriott.com as "courtyard view.")

I don't know about resale prices but May/September are our favorite times to be there - I'd buy another Gold OF in an instant if we were looking for more.


----------



## jme (Oct 3, 2014)

We own both Barony and Grande Ocean (platinum and gold Oceanfront at GO). We occupy GO and trade Barony, altho we've stayed at Barony a few times, as recently as this past summer in oceanfront.  We've stayed at GO 70+ times. 

Barony is a step down, imho. The resort is much smaller and it's very congested in its overall feel, even if you stay in oceanfront. 

The beach is front of Barony is narrower (beach also more congested) and also steeply slanted, and has lots of shells which makes it very uncomfortable for walking, playing, and boogie-boarding for kids.  

GO has a very wide, flat beach, and zero shells.  It's all soft sand.  If these things are in doubt, please visit both for your own evaluation, but we've owned since the late 90s and you couldn't PAY me to stay at Barony again, unless it was off-season where we wouldn't be on the beach at all.  Surfwatch has a much more open and spacious feel also. 

Someone mentioned Marriott Monarch's Crown Suite as the "ultimate oceanfront"......my only problem with that is that it's still Monarch. 

Compared to many resorts at HH, Monarch isn't so bad, but compared to GO, Barony, or Surfwatch, it's not close.  Pools, villas, interior landscaping, clubhouse/lobby/amenities, etc. are all inferior in comparison. Not inferior, but inferior in comparison. My opinion. 

It's in Sea Pines, which is a big deal to some, but is meaningless to me because of the previously-mentioned deficiencies. Some people don't like the term "Big 3" when talking about GO, B, and SW, because it excludes Monarch, but sorry, that's just how it is.......it's 4 in a lot of people's minds.  Not my terminology, but it has stuck. 

Gold Oceanfront at GO will run about $9K+ resale, which I consider a great deal.  Gold season at HH is awesome, but it can be had fairly easily on trade, altho not oceanfront.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 4, 2014)

We've been staying in our oceanfront Barony unit every year for over 15 years and I've never noticed either a steep slant or lots of shells on the beach.  My experience has been that you have to search really hard to even find any seashells at all, and that the beach is nice and wide and perfect for walking.

All of the oceanfront units at Barony have great views, even if you're on the first floor.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 4, 2014)

jme said:


> Someone mentioned Marriott Monarch's Crown Suite as the "ultimate oceanfront"......my only problem with that is that it's still Monarch.



Have you ever set foot in the Crown Suite Unit?  

George


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 4, 2014)

BarbS said:


> We've been staying in our oceanfront Barony unit every year for over 15 years and I've never noticed either a steep slant or lots of shells on the beach.  My experience has been that you have to search really hard to even find any seashells at all, and that the beach is nice and wide and perfect for walking.
> 
> All of the oceanfront units at Barony have great views, even if you're on the first floor.



The shells are the tiny ground up ones in the water.  When we were there in August, it seemed that you go into the surf and have about 4 ft of sand , then about 3-5 ft of the shells and then you are back on soft sand.  If you are going in and out wear water shoes.  Problem solved.  There is a slant bit it isn't that bad.


----------



## Wally3433 (Oct 4, 2014)

Congested Beach?  You could set up a full football field on any beach in HH, and nobody would even care, much less notice.

Go to the Aruba Surf Club or Ocean Club - no that's congestion.


----------



## jme (Oct 4, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> Have you ever set foot in the Crown Suite Unit?
> 
> George



no, but I don't need to.  personally don't care for the pools which are extremely important to our family, outside parking and longer walk to villa (others have under-building parking and easy access), and a couple other things.  We don't spend much time inside when at the beach. But some people may think it's heaven so that's fine.....if they can get it, which 99% won't. 

Been going to HH since the 60s, so I've seen everything except the "Palais Royale" at Monarch. I've walked over and through Monarch as recently as last Spring---spent 3 hours there, looking and talking, and a year before that....decided "no thanks" twice. Was considering picking up an extra week, but regardless of the villa, the resort itself wasn't what I was looking for. But that shouldn't discourage anyone else necessarily.


----------



## Serina (Oct 4, 2014)

BarbS: Thanks for the post...I was wondering what the view was like on the first floor of the Barony Oceanfront units. Any other thoughts to share about oceanfront Barony units?

At Barony, if you are an oceanfront owner in gold season (September or May), what are the chances that your request of a high floor will be met?


----------



## Serina (Oct 4, 2014)

SueDonJ: Glad to hear you are happy with your Barony TS & that you would purchase another oceanfront, if you were in the market. We are leaning towards it. 

Is it as difficult to reserve a Sept. or May Barony as it is my platinum GO? (Must phone in at 9:00 am on first day etc)


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 4, 2014)

Serina said:


> BarbS: Thanks for the post...I was wondering what the view was like on the first floor of the Barony Oceanfront units. Any other thoughts to share about oceanfront Barony units?
> 
> At Barony, if you are an oceanfront owner in gold season (September or May), what are the chances that your request of a high floor will be met?



Barony and the other Hilton Head Marriotts use a placement system that rotates owners among the "best" and "worst" units in their owned categories, especially if you're staying during the highest-demand periods.  It means that if you're placed in a high-floor unit (which they consider to be floors 3-5) one stay, during the next you'll probably be placed on a lower floor.  In my experience this system is used at Barony during the later-May and earlier-September Gold Weeks.  But if you stay during the Gold weeks when owner occupancy isn't as high, i.e. there are many II or DC exchangers onsite, you'll probably always be placed in the higher-floor units.

I agree with Barb that you can't go wrong with any of the OF units at Barony for good views.  The only stay we had that the unit wasn't so great was when we were on the top floor of Sea Oat in the last unit on the right.  Sounds like it should have been perfect, right?  And it was, IS!, except during that stay the Westin next door was being completely gutted room-by-room for a total refurb - so the noise was really intrusive all day every day.  But they warned us at check-in, and gave us a choice of either that unit or the second-floor right-side unit in the same building.  We happily took the high-floor despite the noise.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 4, 2014)

Serina said:


> SueDonJ: Glad to hear you are happy with your Barony TS & that you would purchase another oceanfront, if you were in the market. We are leaning towards it.
> 
> Is it as difficult to reserve a Sept. or May Barony as it is my platinum GO? (Must phone in at 9:00 am on first day etc)



Yeah, same issue especially for the last two Gold weeks prior to Plat Season and first two Gold weeks following Plat season (think Memorial Day and Labor Day holidays.)  We go most every year during the two weeks straddling Memorial Day.  I typically take advantage of the multi-week 13-months reservation window to book our three weeks consecutively beginning two weeks before the holiday (later canceling the first week in the string.)  It's really difficult to get a Saturday check-in even when I'm on the phone immediately when the window opens - for the last three years we've only gotten Friday check-ins.

It's doable, no doubt, but you have the right idea that you'll have to be on the phone (for multi-weeks) or on the computer (for single weeks) as soon as the windows open.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 4, 2014)

Serina said:


> BarbS: Thanks for the post...I was wondering what the view was like on the first floor of the Barony Oceanfront units. Any other thoughts to share about oceanfront Barony units?
> 
> At Barony, if you are an oceanfront owner in gold season (September or May), what are the chances that your request of a high floor will be met?



It is correct, as SueDonJ said, that they rotate you from high to low floors so everyone gets a chance at a good view.  However, in all the years we have been going, we had never been placed on the first floor before.  The one time that we were given the first floor was a 3 day stay at Barony added onto the end of a week at Surfwatch, using destination club points for an oceanfront unit.  I was told at the time that, even though we were owners there, using the destination club points gave us a lower priority.   After seeing what a beautiful view we still had from the first floor, there was absolutely no reason to be disappointed.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 4, 2014)

Serina said:


> BarbS: Thanks for the post...I was wondering what the view was like on the first floor of the Barony Oceanfront units. Any other thoughts to share about oceanfront Barony units?
> 
> At Barony, if you are an oceanfront owner in gold season (September or May), what are the chances that your request of a high floor will be met?





Keep in mind that the first floor Barony Oceanfront units really begin one level up as the garage occupies the ground floor.  As a result you'll always be a little bit high and have a nice view of the beach regardless of actual level of placement.




.


----------



## Fairwinds (Oct 5, 2014)

I love the debates regarding best of HH. Such passion. As for me; give me Monarch or give me d...... Wait, I'll also take any of the other 7 Marriott's . It is HH after all.


----------



## Wally3433 (Oct 6, 2014)

We just booked Barony Beach for Thanksgiving week, using a lowly Accommodation Certificate.  2 BR Oceanside View (VILA).  We did the same for Christmas week last year with an AC.  It's not much, but at least a little trading feedback.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 6, 2014)

jme said:


> no, but I don't need to.  personally don't care for the pools which are extremely important to our family, outside parking and longer walk to villa (others have under-building parking and easy access), and a couple other things.  We don't spend much time inside when at the beach. But some people may think it's heaven so that's fine.....if they can get it, which 99% won't.
> 
> Been going to HH since the 60s, so I've seen everything except the "Palais Royale" at Monarch. I've walked over and through Monarch as recently as last Spring---spent 3 hours there, looking and talking, and a year before that....decided "no thanks" twice. Was considering picking up an extra week, but regardless of the villa, the resort itself wasn't what I was looking for. But that shouldn't discourage anyone else necessarily.


This is a very interesting and informative thread to read for us on the west coast who may like to visit the HH resorts one day.

If you really like a nice pool, you may consider this one at the Kauai Beach Club in Kauai one day, JME.

We have seen beautiful pools in Mexico too but this one tops them all.  They say it is the largest pool all in one level in Hawaii. You can really have a nice long swim and it was never crowded either.

There was shade in the morning and it was nice after the sun had gone down.  The Jacuzzis were shaded too.






Full size picture link is here and you only see half the pool.


----------



## jont (Oct 6, 2014)

Whats great about all the Marriott HHI resorts, both oceanfront and inland, is that they are all unique and offer somewhat different experiences to the guests.We all have our favorites and we all feel very passionate about them but as others have said, they are all on HHI and that is what is most important.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2014)

jont said:


> Whats great about all the Marriott HHI resorts, both oceanfront and inland, is that they are all unique and offer somewhat different experiences to the guests.We all have our favorites and we all feel very passionate about them but as others have said, they are all on HHI and that is what is most important.



I agree every Marriott's timeshare on the island is totally different in size and the vacation experience. As long as we are on the island, we do not care (our favorite are Surf Watch. Grand Ocean and The Barony).


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 8, 2014)

I am looking forward to staying at all eight resorts in our 6 weeks at Hilton Head this upcoming January/February.  Our only disappointment is that we got Garden View for our week at Barony.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 8, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I am looking forward to staying at all eight resorts in our 6 weeks at Hilton Head this upcoming January/February.  Our only disappointment is that we got Garden View for our week at Barony.



Barony does not always give you the view listed on your confirmation, if you're trading in.  So there is a chance you will not be in Garden View.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2014)

iconnections said:


> This is a very interesting and informative thread to read for us on the west coast who may like to visit the HH resorts one day.
> 
> If you really like a nice pool, you may consider this one at the Kauai Beach Club in Kauai one day, JME.
> 
> ...



Been there!   Spent 10 nights a few years ago, and imho it was the most beautiful pool we had ever seen. And after traveling a few years more since then, it is still the best we've ever encountered.  Absolutely drop-dead gorgeous.  Our kids were young teens and we couldn't have had a better time. 

(Lakeshore Reserve's pool would probably rate a close second for "best pool".  Not as awe-inspiring, but just sheer classy elegance with a perfectly executed design.) 

The whole resort at Kaua'i Beach Club was amazing. Especially loved the big open-air "veranda" which wrapped around the pool----every night was amazing just sitting there listening to the piano player and enjoying the view. 

We actually stayed there in the hotel section using Rewards Points-----top floor in middle-------and the view we had was incredible.  Pool below, beach and mountains beyond.   If there's a more beautiful view from a room in the Marriott system, I haven't seen it yet.  The units there, I understand, are not as great as those of the other Hawaii resorts, but the view is unsurpassed. The mountain directly ahead in the distance plays a big part in that. 

Newport Coast Villas is my second-place spot for "views from a unit", but it requires a good assignment. (Haven't been to the other Hawaii resorts yet, but I've seen their photos.)  The assignment we received was amazing, and the view of the golf course below and the Pacific beyond was better than a post card.  

KBC's view, however, is forever seared into my brain as "living a dream".





.


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Marty, glad to hear the comments on the pools.  We're going to Barony this weekend on the promo you helped steer us to.  BTW, the room coordinator, Sara you told me about is out on maternity leave right now.  Looks like we will get garden view there as that is what marketing reserves for the promos.  Still looking forward to a great 4 days in HH.  Have reservations for dinner at Jazz Corner for Sunday night.  Will give you feedback on Barony when we come back.  

We will be taking our kids and grandkids to Lakeshore Reserve a month from today and can't wait to see the property and the pool which you rate as #2!  
Brian


----------



## Serina (Feb 24, 2015)

How much should I expect to pay for a resale oceanfront gold season at Grand Ocean?
How much for a resale oceanfront gold season at Barony Beach?


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 24, 2015)

Serina said:


> How much should I expect to pay for a resale oceanfront gold season at Grand Ocean?
> How much for a resale oceanfront gold season at Barony Beach?



I would estimate around $10K + or -


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 24, 2015)

jme said:


> no, but I don't need to.  personally don't care for the pools which are extremely important to our family, outside parking and longer walk to villa (others have under-building parking and easy access), and a couple other things.



If pools and parking are your hot spot, your view is well taken.  In our case Monarch  being beachfront, the luxury of the Crown Suite, having 2 golf courses right across the street, and having the bike path to both Harbour Town and South Beach right at the end of the driveway were more important to us.  Different interests, different tastes are what make the world go around.

George


----------



## jme (Feb 24, 2015)

Serina said:


> How much should I expect to pay for a resale oceanfront gold season at Grand Ocean?
> How much for a resale oceanfront gold season at Barony Beach?



I bought Gold OF for $8.5K just over a year ago. The year before I saw one sell for $8K.   Now they've gone to around $9K at least, some sellers are remaining firm at $9.5-10K+.  I could have gotten another last year for $9K, but I dragged my feet and it sold. If that area from $9-9.5K seems to remain the seller's bottom line after an attempt at negotiation, I'd take it now. Most are listed for more, but you have to remain patient and check all possible sources.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 24, 2015)

jme said:


> Been there!   Spent 10 nights a few years ago, and imho it was the most beautiful pool we had ever seen. And after traveling a few years more since then, it is still the best we've ever encountered.  Absolutely drop-dead gorgeous.  Our kids were young teens and we couldn't have had a better time.
> 
> (Lakeshore Reserve's pool would probably rate a close second for "best pool".  Not as awe-inspiring, but just sheer classy elegance with a perfectly executed design.)
> 
> ...



Wow.  You just made me redo my 'resorts to stay in' list.
Are you perhaps in sales?   

Thanks for the great descriptions.  I too have several of those 'burned in my memory' scenes from traveling.


----------



## jme (Feb 24, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> If pools and parking are your hot spot, your view is well taken.  In our case Monarch  being beachfront, the luxury of the Crown Suite, having 2 golf courses right across the street, and having the bike path to both Harbour Town and South Beach right at the end of the driveway were more important to us.  Different interests, different tastes are what make the world go around.
> 
> George



totally agree.  

We stayed at Monarch about a month ago, just renting at Marriott owner's discount---- great location---- but we found the units very small, even smaller than what I imagined. The second BR had twin beds. The living room was cramped, with room for a sofa and one chair (the other chair was in a corner and couldn't watch TV). The dining area was also cramped and practically pushed against the wall.  For a family vacation, I'd be claustrophobic.   

The unit was nicely appointed, but the overall space was insufficient compared to the other Marriotts. Of course the space is constrained because it was constructed by someone else prior to Marriott's purchasing it, so that's understandable.  We were fine because it was just the two of us, and we enjoyed it. 

The location is very nice for all the reasons you listed, especially being close to the golf courses and the bike trails, and obviously the ocean. There are plusses and minuses. My only concern after the construction of the gorgeous beach club next door is that the beach will be even MORE congested from now on. It was a zoo before; now it will be worse, imho.  

The Beach Club itself is fantastic----a real beautiful building with huge patios and a couple of restaurants, plus an open-air bar--- but it does have repercussions for the beach population that will be drawn there.  In the past we frequently ventured down from Grande Ocean to walk the beach, and we already had to walk around bodies, step over towels and toys, and duck for frisbees whizzing everywhere, not to mention the blaring music.  

I hope I'm wrong, but I've been going there several times a year for many, many years, and what I foresee is a combination of even more plusses and minuses.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 25, 2015)

*HHI*

For me I prefer Barony over GO which is just too large and own Gold Season at GV. I stayed at almost all MAR HHI resorts before buying Barony and originally owned at Shelter Cove. I liked it so much that I bought at Barony and for  under $6k you can get a non MAR resale Gold GV. It took me three years to find a resale BB and yes I prefer OS/OV but I do not regret GV at all.

GO is near Sea Pines and Coligny and has more buildings. Both have high owner occupancy.

Barony is quieter and half the size of GO which I prefer and there is plenty to do. GV area was just redone and is a 3 minute at best walk to the beach. I like the layout of the pools, gym and European spa (that is being replaced).  There are bike paths. golf and grocers close to everything as the island is only a few miles long anyway at both areas.


----------

